# GURPS Traveller thread banner



## Leif (Jan 6, 2011)

It's a wee bit large, but....


----------



## jaerdaph (Jan 6, 2011)

Fixed, but it may be a little hard to read...


----------



## Leif (Jan 6, 2011)

jaerdaph said:


> Fixed, but it may be a little hard to read...



THANK YOU!!  (It is a little hard to read, but it still looks GREAT!)

Now if we can just get the powers that be to add it to the Thread Banner list....


----------



## jaerdaph (Jan 6, 2011)

Morrus would have to approve it first then set it up as a system smiley so it appears in the Prefix: pull down menu on the New Thread page.


----------



## Leif (Jan 6, 2011)

I figured something like that would have to occur.  Still, thanks for the assist!


----------



## Morrus (Jan 6, 2011)

Done.


----------



## Leif (Jan 7, 2011)

Thank you, Sir!


----------



## Leif (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey, Jaerdaph and Morrus, just wanted to say THANKS again for the GURPS Traveller Thread Banner!  I think it's the best-looking thread banner on the site!


----------

